# Hotels in Highpoint for the Rod Building Show



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for hotels (that might not be sold out already) for the RodBuilder's Show Weekend?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

The last year I went, I used priceline. Did the name your price and got a room at the same hotel the seminar blocked out rooms. Even though the web site said sold out, Oh and I only paid about half the cost as the "special" show price. It's worth a shot. Not many places close to it without driving 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am sure there are plenty of places in High Point. Chances are you would be better off looking around Winston-Salem.


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm new to this site but I hope you mean Winston-Salem. The show has moved to the M.C Benton convention center this year. Feb. 23 and 24. I'll be in the Fuji booth. E.P.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh for crying out loud! 
I never even looked to see if it was in the same place!!!
Holy Cow, thanks for that! I almost went ahead and booked my room today!
DOH!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

That is getting close enough to Chateau Ghetto for a day visit. I am not a rod builder nor have I ever sat at a bar and tried to convince a college girl that I am. Would I gain/get anything by attending the show?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Would I gain/get anything by attending the show?"

You would probably leave with a blank or two and a bag of guides and thread thinking that you could become a rod builder...
...Just like I did 5 years ago!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yerby, come on out. You will find something interesting there. Eric (Bigfisherman) and I are going to be there.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

link to rod building show so I can get the address?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

icrbe.com


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

It's a good time Yerby. I'm really not a builder either (Just started, more of a destroyer ) Come on down.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Plenty to chose from stay away from the north end of town and any that are on peters creek anything in the hanes mall blvd stratford rd area , you'll be fine


----------

